# Quadders aren't the only one who use helmet cams



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

My uncle sent me this one. 
http://www.zapiks.fr/share/player.swf?file=50284


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

WHOLY CRAP!!! - that sucked big time, I don't think it's just gonna buff out..... 

My work computer is just a thin client, so videos kinda come through frame x frame; watching it that way makes it seem as though he was over-steering a lot before the final wrong move.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Buddy of mine


horsing around on Vimeo




HD wide goes sledding on Vimeo


And some amazing photos!!

http://www.messerveyphoto.com/action.php?pageID=action


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

i dont wanna offend anyone but why would he jump back down the hill after his sled at the 2:00 mark. the sleds messed up long before that he just put his life at a stupid risk. :thinking: and as for the second vids, i dont remember any mountains like that back home. haha must be Revelstoke or area


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

killer666 said:


> i dont wanna offend anyone but why would he jump back down the hill after his sled at the 2:00 mark. the sleds messed up long before that he just put his life at a stupid risk. :thinking: and as for the second vids, i dont remember any mountains like that back home. haha must be Revelstoke or area


 
Agreed, that sled is done and they keep trying to stop it. It will stop on it's own...at the bottom...lol

And Banff I think. That's where he lives anyway.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

That's come crazy riding...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow...unreal D. Had no idea it was such a hill untill he unloaded. What a ride!!:rockn:


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

not a pro in any way but I found out the hard way that it depends on the skis. with the wrong skis there's nothing but over steering to make up for some serious wobble. I went on a ride and as a guest they gave me the spare sled with crappy factory skis....at 50-60 miles an hour i spent 8 hours that day wrestling the sled and over steering . i tried another sled the next day and it was way better. ive seen that vid before ! in mountain areas like that I think even the best skis dont handle rocks, ice, snow, speed and incline well. that mountain run is uuuugly!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thing that sucks is he was || that close to making it over! And then messed up.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Well.... that's the way he rolls.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Stogi said:


> Well.... that's the way he rolls.


 






Good one Stogi...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah when I saw that guy trying to grab the skis...nuts! That would be like having a crocodile grab your arm. The one I posted is just an email floating around. 

I'm not sure where either of those are recorded. I know a lot of Alberta people head to Golden, BC for their mountain rides. The threat of avalanches freaks me out. I prefer a frozen lake or someone's field.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> not a pro in any way but I found out the hard way that it depends on the skis. with the wrong skis there's nothing but over steering to make up for some serious wobble. I went on a ride and as a guest they gave me the spare sled with crappy factory skis....at 50-60 miles an hour i spent 8 hours that day wrestling the sled and over steering . i tried another sled the next day and it was way better. ive seen that vid before ! in mountain areas like that I think even the best skis dont handle rocks, ice, snow, speed and incline well. that mountain run is uuuugly!!


 I've sledded for quite a few years now and his skis have nothing to do with it, they probably never hardly touched, at that point its you steering the track.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

WOW all I have to say is that was nuts.......


----------



## Graysen (Jan 1, 2012)

that was crazzy and about the grabbing the skies i would have done the same thing that is a $15000 machine rolling down the hill and the more it goes the more likely something else is going to break especially once she starts rolling on the packed snow thats just me tho


----------



## Graysen (Jan 1, 2012)

those are sick vids kmkjr


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

My father in-law.....

Forward to 1:10







 








and he was fine.

And yes, that is fluid Newfanese they are speaking.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Holy 
I take it he's okay?

Ya gotta love that Newfie talk though.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Big D said:


> Holy
> I take it he's okay?
> 
> Ya gotta love that Newfie talk though.


Yes, he's fine....but a bit sore.

Might have been some wobble pops involved.....lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> Yes, he's fine....but a bit sore.
> 
> Might have been some wobble pops involved.....lol


 
Do you mean causing the accent or the accident


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

the entire way up the climb those skis are pretty much doing nothing. when ur goin steep and deep like that the only thing thats steering the sled is your weight transfer side to side. you put ur weight on the wrong side at the wrong time and well...that happens. as far as saving the sled...i woulda done the same thing lol. just from seeing the vid the sled didnt look that bad. just the hood mssing. skis/front suspension was still intact. the hadnlebars were bent but the throttle and brake were still there. he probably cleaned the snow from around the engine and fired it up.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Big D said:


> Do you mean causing the accent or the accident


I've never talked to a Newf sober so I'm not sure....lol


----------

